# new around here



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

hey i just found my way over here from the NICO site just wanted to say hi to everybody and introduce myself

i don't have a 240 yet but as soon as i sell my 89 supra i'm going to go get one


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

hey whats up, welcome to the forum and good luck in getting a 240, what year you looking into buying?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

welcome buddy


----------

